# Northumberland Long weekend



## barryd

Hi

Just thinking about getting away this Friday through to Tuesday and wondered about a trip up to Northumberland.

Im thinking maybe Amble. Boulmer area and up to Bamburgh. There are a couple of CL's that look ok at Bamburgh and I think you can wild camp on the Wyndings the other side of the castle.

I know there is a coastal car park the other side of Amble but not stayed on it.

Anyone done this area recently? Any thoughts or recommendations?

Cheers
BD


----------



## ceejayt

Don't think you can use the Wyndings any more but perhaps ok at this time of year. You can stop near Alnmouth, I think the locations are in the database. 

Have a great weekend


----------



## barryd

Thanks

Yes I think I heard something about wilding being a bit iffy in that area. Im sure the CL's wont be full so might give one a go. 

Thanks
BD


----------



## coppo

Going through Bamburgh towards Seahouses, theres a CL down a long winding track(about 1 mile down it). Its a nice spot but quite expensive for a CL but there's a lovely view of the castle from it. We were there a couple of years ago but beware the track leading to it is very narrow and there were lots of overhanging thorn bushes in parts. I finished up going in front of the van with my secateurs snipping off bits :lol: :lol: 

She thought i was a saddo  But a saddo without scratches down his MH.

PS We went for a bike ride into Seahouses and Bamburgh and i got a bleeding puncture on the thorns, had to walk all the way back while she rode in front laughing.

Paul.


----------



## Freddiebooks

Last time i was in Bamburgh the two car parks down The Wyndings had height restrictions up. But going past them towards the golf course the are some parking spots that i have seen being used by motorhomes.

At Beadnell there is a car park that i have stayed at right next to the beach where the access for the boats is.

There is also the car park at the mainland side of the Holy Island causeway. 

Options are endless BarryD.

Freddiebooks


----------



## 747

I might even join you young man.

We intended to go away later this week but have relatives over from abroad who said they will call in on Friday. :evil: Try and get away a bit earlier as it will be a lot milder from Wed/Thurs.

Boulmer is OK and there is a canny pub that does a nice meal. No good to us though. The place is swarming with Rabbits, even in the main street. 8O 

Amble has a parking area near the Marina. I believe it is called the Braid. I can check or you can look at Google earth, it is easy to pick out.


----------



## barryd

Cheers for the replies guys. The CL sounds good apart from the thorns!

Lots of options then, think if we go I will just set off and see what we see. 

Dont think I can get away until Friday 747. Will keep you updated. Got to persuade Mrs D to actually go yet!

Cheers
BD


----------



## Daedalas

Morning Barry

We stayed at that CL off the lane half was between Bamburgh and Seahouses some years ago [Sep 2008?] in a wet period and there was standing water on the site for two or three days.

Caister smoke-house ... yummy!!!

Have a good weekend


----------



## motormouth

The wild spot at Boulmer now has "no camping" signs according to the reviews. Don't know if that extends to MHomes. Shame as it was a great place and a nice little pub/restaurant 100 yards away.


----------



## Techno100

This months (March) Camping&Caravaning Mag.
Certificated Site at Alnwick "The Shepherd's Rest" real ale pub 10 mins walk from centre of town. phone 01665 510809
Looks excellent.


----------



## barryd

Thanks everyone

There seems to be two CL's near each other at Bamburgh area

This one (bit steep at £15 a night)

http://www.westfieldpaddock.co.uk/Certified_Location_near_Seahouses,_Northumberland..html

and this one.

http://www.bamburgh-touring-caravans.co.uk/ £12 a night

They both sound ok though.

Cheers
BD


----------



## Techno100

barryd said:


> Thanks everyone


 :roll: Over 900 people thanked you for real is it so hard?


----------



## barryd

Techno100 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: Over 900 people thanked you for real is it so hard?
Click to expand...

If it pleases you I will press the little button.


----------



## Techno100

That's cool and so easy and encourages members to try and contribute. :thumbup:


----------



## geordie01

The Railway inn at Acklington is a good overnight with good food and ale


----------



## barryd

Thanks for that

Still no plans and now answer from the CL

I guess as usual the van will be checked over half an hour before lift off and we will set off with no idea where we are going. Probably end up in the Dordogne!


----------



## barryd

Update

Still here, setting off tomorrow now. Typical!

Finally got an answer from the CL at Bamburgh. There was much mumbling going in in the background before they declared they were full up.

Quite a few seem to be waterlogged so no go.

The only one I could get on in the end was East House near Amble / Alnmouth. Even their field is wet but the very nice lady said she will find us some hard standing somehwhere else which probably means a farm yard. This suits me fine. £8 including EHU.

Given up on wilding as it seems from research that the little hitler at the castle calls the authorities if he so much as sees a van of any description parked within 20 miles of the castle. I want to relax this weekend as I have had to work like a proper work person quite hard for the last few weeks.

Spent an hour trying to get the bike to work (think ive sorted it) now off to make sure the van works.

If anyones coming, look us up!

Cheers
BD


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

we have stopped here http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2136 in Sea Houses, very central and just a short walk to the "Ship Inn" overlooking the harbour..

Cost's a few shillings more than other campsites but they have a swimming pool and other stuff to make it more upmarket..

Did I mention the "Ship Inn" :roll: .. If I didn't I should mention the "Ship Inn"... You can tell we like the place can't you, it's full of nik naks from ships, even some we have dived up there, look for the steam whistle off the "Arbitus" wrecked on Goldstone Reef near Holy Island.
(A little footnote), while diving the Arbitus, Sandra and I found half a cup, printed on the cup was ( if it had been whole it would have said a branch of CO.OP) Op society ltd 1911. So what about it?, the Arbitus foundered with all hands on the 1st of January 1911 so the cup was on it's first and last voyage taken by someone who had acquired it at the co operative society shop opening at whatever town they came from..


----------



## barryd

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> we have stopped here http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2136 in Sea Houses, very central and just a short walk to the "Ship Inn" overlooking the harbour..
> 
> Cost's a few shillings more than other campsites but they have a swimming pool and other stuff to make it more upmarket..
> 
> Did I mention the "Ship Inn" :roll: .. If I didn't I should mention the "Ship Inn"... You can tell we like the place can't you, it's full of nik naks from ships, even some we have dived up there, look for the steam whistle off the "Arbitus" wrecked on Goldstone Reef near Holy Island.
> (A little footnote), while diving the Arbitus, Sandra and I found half a cup, printed on the cup was ( if it had been whole it would have said a branch of CO.OP) Op society ltd 1911. So what about it?, the Arbitus foundered with all hands on the 1st of January 1911 so the cup was on it's first and last voyage taken by someone who had acquired it at the co operative society shop opening at whatever town they came from..


Thanks very much for that.

I just had a look at their site. A few shillings! Its £25 low season, £41 high!. It would break my heart to spend that much to park the van.

Hopefully the weather on Sunday / Monday will be good enough to get out on the bike and explore. Got to be better than Christmas!

Cheers
BD


----------



## 747

We may well be just south of Amble by Sunday.

Oh, I do like to be beside the seaside,
I do like to be beside the sea.

BTW, my site costs nowt.


----------



## rayrecrok

barryd said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> we have stopped here http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2136 in Sea Houses, very central and just a short walk to the "Ship Inn" overlooking the harbour..
> 
> Cost's a few shillings more than other campsites but they have a swimming pool and other stuff to make it more upmarket..
> 
> Did I mention the "Ship Inn" :roll: .. If I didn't I should mention the "Ship Inn"... You can tell we like the place can't you, it's full of nik naks from ships, even some we have dived up there, look for the steam whistle off the "Arbitus" wrecked on Goldstone Reef near Holy Island.
> (A little footnote), while diving the Arbitus, Sandra and I found half a cup, printed on the cup was ( if it had been whole it would have said a branch of CO.OP) Op society ltd 1911. So what about it?, the Arbitus foundered with all hands on the 1st of January 1911 so the cup was on it's first and last voyage taken by someone who had acquired it at the co operative society shop opening at whatever town they came from..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for that.
> 
> I just had a look at their site. A few shillings! Its £25 low season, £41 high!. It would break my heart to spend that much to park the van.
> 
> Hopefully the weather on Sunday / Monday will be good enough to get out on the bike and explore. Got to be better than Christmas!
> 
> Cheers
> BD
Click to expand...

In that case go down to Beadnell harbour car park, go to the bottom out of the way and you can stay there for nowt.. :wink:


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> We may well be just south of Amble by Sunday.
> 
> Oh, I do like to be beside the seaside,
> I do like to be beside the sea.
> 
> BTW, my site costs nowt.


Are you out in the van then or just for the afternoon?

We will probably be out and about on the scooter on Sunday around Amble, Alnmouth and maybe Alnwick as the weather looks naff for tomorrow but ok Sun / Mon

We will look out for a man with a stack of dogs.

I would like to organise a proper NE get together, preferably just the lads and a pub.


----------



## 747

Looks like we will be going Sunday for an undetermined time. I have the co-ordinates for our first stop (2 or 3 nights). They are in the van somewhere so I will post them in a bit.

Google Earthing to look for other spots as well.

Will be in touch shortly.


----------



## barryd

*Update*

Well we have had a good trip (if a little short). The CL was 3 miles inland from Warkworth / Amble and indeed was in a farm yard behind the owners house. Very pleasant though and we had it to ourselves. We had a good trip round Alnwick and Alnmouth area on the scooter although it was flipping cold before meeting up with 747 and his dog army at Druridge bay. (Cheers Jim it was great to meet you and the dogs were great fun)

Last night we ended up on the Wyndings at Bamburgh. What a lovely spot and I wish we had just come here. I thought the height barriers were not supposed to be on in the winter but the first two car parks over looking the sea had them on. No matter, a couple of hundred yards up the road is a perfect spot you can pull into.

We were on our own and not a single car passed after dark. Woke up to a lovely morning and following 747's example I did a bit of a clear up of other peoples rubbish. Why do people leave bottles of beer and crisp packets? Its a disgrace. Anyway I thought I would do my bit for the wildys movement!

Bacon sandwiches followed by a walk on the beach I Think next!

Thanks for all the help

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Briarose

Hi you missed meeting up with Sonesta as she was in Northumberland all last week, and from what she has told me they wild camped every night.


----------



## barryd

Briarose said:


> Hi you missed meeting up with Sonesta as she was in Northumberland all last week, and from what she has told me they wild camped every night.


Ah thats a shame I would have loved to have met Sonesta. There are plenty of places to wild camp up here for sure and this must be one of the best ones.

To the left I can see Holy Isle, straight ahead the Farne Islands and to the right Bamburgh castle and a fantastic beach. I love that magical time around midnight when you go outside and there are flashing lighthouse lights everywhere, clear skys and stars abundant. This morning the sun is shining and we have the place to ourselves. Following the bacon sandwiches which are smelling lovely as I type, a walk on our own private beach I think.

No campsite can compare to this I think.


----------



## Briarose

Hi I have told Sonesta about your post.....it's only a few days ago that they were camping near to Holy Island, or even on it.


----------



## barryd

Briarose said:


> Hi I have told Sonesta about your post.....it's only a few days ago that they were camping near to Holy Island, or even on it.


Thanks a lot but alas we are back home now. I think 3 nights away is our shortest ever trip.

Regards
BD


----------



## ceejayt

Do you think we could get a 30 footer parked up near the Wyndings? we are planning a swift get away Saturday and Sunday night?


----------



## Freddiebooks

ceejayt said:


> Do you think we could get a 30 footer parked up near the Wyndings? we are planning a swift get away Saturday and Sunday night?


I'd say so yes. And you can turn round if you continue down to the golf club, as it is only a single track.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&rlz=1T4SNYK_en-GBGB261GB261&q=bamburgh&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

Freddiebooks


----------



## barryd

ceejayt said:


> Do you think we could get a 30 footer parked up near the Wyndings? we are planning a swift get away Saturday and Sunday night?


Yes, not problem in the pull in we were on. You would have to park length ways on. Even we at 7.5 metres were just a tad too long to go in head or rear on to the sea. Its quiet this time of year so there is still plenty of room for cars, dog walkers etc.


----------



## ceejayt

As I write this we are St The Plough Inn, Allerdean, few miles from Bamburgh and Holy Island. Great little CL next to the pub which is friendly and does outstanding food. £12 a night invoking hook up so not cheap but very quiet (we are all alone) and hassle fre. 

Love it and Sunday lunch is imminent.

C


----------



## barryd

ceejayt said:


> As I write this we are St The Plough Inn, Allerdean, few miles from Bamburgh and Holy Island. Great little CL next to the pub which is friendly and does outstanding food. £12 a night invoking hook up so not cheap but very quiet (we are all alone) and hassle fre.
> 
> Love it and Sunday lunch is imminent.
> 
> C


Sounds great, are you going to try the wild spot at the Wyndings?


----------



## ceejayt

Will give the Wyndings a miss this trip as we have to be home tomorrow night. Will probably park up for the day at Alnmouth before heading home.


----------



## duxdeluxe

A new addition to a very old post, I know, but does anyone know if you can take a MH over to Holy Island (my wifes's sister's ashes are scattered there) and actually park? 

Thanks in advance, I've searched and looked but as usual find not a lot as probably looking in the wrong place :?


----------



## 747

As nobody else has answered the question, I will tell you the little that I know.

Motorhomes are not welcome on Lindisfarne but it is winter and there are not many of them about, so go for it. What will they do anyway?

There is a wilding spot on the mainland side of the causeway, so depending on the tide times, you could have a full day on the island without the need to overnight there.


----------



## ceejayt

duxdeluxe said:


> A new addition to a very old post, I know, but does anyone know if you can take a MH over to Holy Island (my wifes's sister's ashes are scattered there) and actually park?
> 
> Thanks in advance, I've searched and looked but as usual find not a lot as probably looking in the wrong place :?


No problem going for the day, plenty of parking just no official veer igniting.


----------



## duxdeluxe

Many thanks indeed........ Much appreciated


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*

You can take the motorhome for the day no problem just no overnight parking.
Bri


----------

